# With knob thingy or without?



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2012)

Which way you like best? I figured to try and make a knob cover to hide the ugly knob, but I'm thinking the knob cover is worse. What would that be called anyway, a knob's knob?

[attachment=12833]

[attachment=12834]

It's a press fit, but could be epoxied for permanence if I can decide if I like it. 

[attachment=12835]

I'm leaning toward the stock know without the knob's, knob. :dunno:


----------



## myingling (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice turn ,,, i like the looks of the metal knob thing with out cover


----------



## DomInick (Oct 29, 2012)

myingling said:


> Nice turn ,,, i like the looks of the metal knob thing with out cover



+1 on the metal one. Beautiful pepper mill.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 29, 2012)

Nicely done! I think I prefer the stock nipple on this one.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 29, 2012)

man thats sme purty wood great lookin mill kevin --duck knob cover yes


----------



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks guys for the honest answers. I didn't like it either but I like to get feedback to be sure.


----------



## Mizer (Oct 29, 2012)

That looks real nice Kevin, the majority opinion around the house here is metal nob. I myself like the wood a little better but I also like the metal too.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2012)

I like it both ways- either way though very nice mill- you are zeroed in on a very nice shape................


----------



## DKMD (Oct 29, 2012)

Kevin, if you want to make a smaller wooden knob, you can turn the brass knob down before using it as an insert. I haven't done it, but Mike Mahoney had an article in the UK woodturning magazine showing the process. I suppose you could also just find a nut that fits the mandrel thread and use it as an insert instead.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Kevin, if you want to make a smaller wooden knob, you can turn the brass knob down before using it as an insert. I haven't done it, but Mike Mahoney had an article in the UK woodturning magazine showing the process. I suppose you could also just find a nut that fits the mandrel thread and use it as an insert instead.



I actually started making a couple of hold-tights so I could use my grinder on it while spinning it, but I didn't want to invest the time. I might mess with it more later in the week though if I get the notion.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 29, 2012)

No knob knob, just metal knob. maybe you should cal it a doh knob.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin, if you want to make a smaller wooden knob, you can turn the brass knob down before using it as an insert. I haven't done it, but Mike Mahoney had an article in the UK woodturning magazine showing the process. I suppose you could also just find a nut that fits the mandrel thread and use it as an insert instead.
> ...



You can actually turn the brass on the lathe with standard HSS or carbide tools if you'd like.


----------



## dean jordan (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful pepper mill and wood. I like the metal knob best


----------



## conchwood (Oct 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Which way you like best? I figured to try and make a knob cover to hide the ugly knob, but I'm thinking the knob cover is worse. What would that be called anyway, a knob's knob?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the metal also, but I think a knob/knob of some dark contrasting wood might look nice. didn't like the know of same wood though. nice turning.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



Yep I know but that one isn't brass it's steel alloy.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 3, 2012)

I know I'm late to respond - but I actually like the knob knob better. Its unique. I can see several variations - I think its a great idea. 
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> I know I'm late to respond - but I actually like the knob knob better. Its unique. I can see several variations - I think its a great idea.
> Scott



Thanks Scott, you're never late to any party where you show up.  This mill has a smaller top now. Same shape just a little smaller. I dropped it Friday while packing it along with a couple other mills. It got two small dents on the lower quadrant of the handle - barely noticeable according to my wife (_"no will notice unless you point it out!"_) but I can't stand that and always pointed out the imperfections of every flat piece I ever built and sold. Stupid I know but I could never resist and now turning seems t be no different. Funny thing is I never had anyone complain they always said I was being too critical of myself. :i_dunno:

I always seem to be under the gun and working against deadlines so I've learned to live with imperfection. I guess it was just karma to drop it because I thought it was out of proportion from day one anyway. I was just "accepting imperfection" as my shrink has been training me to do. Guess I just _willed_ it back onto the lathe . . . . _"Oops! Looky! I accidentally knocked the ugly peppermill over and now I have no choice but to remove the extremely deep horrific dents!"_


----------

